# Creek chub trip yesterday.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

9-23: I did go to check out the local creek for creek chubs. I t was hotter than I expected especially fighting all the weeds to get to the bank of the creek. Once I got my line in the water I did spot the chubs since the water was so clear. I started having problem right off the bat with my open face spinning reel, each cast make a bigger bird nest mess! 

I did get 3 chubs 2 tiny, one about 4 inches for my efforts. They did bite very aggressively and were fun to catch. Since the reel was so messed up it really prevented me from casting to the spots as I wanted. I hope to locate a easier spot to try for the chubs in the future and use my closed face spinning rig the next time.

Maybe it would be more productive to try using a minnow trap to get the chubs. Any suggestions as to the* best bait* to use in the trap. Thanks in advance. Norb


*http://cincinnaticatfishing.com*


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Fish off the bridge over the crick. I use a #12 hook and a flyrod. I can just reach most spots in small pools just by dipping. A piece of styrofoam is is all you need for a float. I'm talking a 1/2 inch square out of the side of your coffee cup. Just enough redworm or night crawler to cover the hook, which ain't much. A bucket and aerator to keep 'em fresh, easy peasy japaneasy.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

The spot I went to water by bridge too narrow and shallow. Really not concerned about keeping them alive. I have Avery small clip on bobber to help cast the line.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like your reel trouble is fishing line with too much memory


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

That is one thing I read on the internet. I may just stop off the line and put new line on it some time in the future.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I use an ultra lite with 2 to 4 pound test, or one of my ice rods. Works like a charm.

Actually I don't even do that anymore. I send my three boys to the creek with a bucket, fishing poles, and some waxies while I mow the grass or whatever else needs done. They come back with a bucket full and are rewarded with a fishing trip. Works even better. Lol


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

biscuit bread in a minnow trap is your friend. when I was growing up in tenn the only thing we had for bait was biscuits. worked great for us. I think some people use dried dog food. but we caught all our bait back then. and bread worked great for catching a lot of minnows.
sherman


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Believe it or not, a Hershey bar in a minnow trap does great.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I did some more scouting and there is a creek slot closer that has chubs. I can get the minnow trap there easily.I have some extra oyster crackers and could mix a small chocolate candy bar with it.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> biscuit bread in a minnow trap is your friend. when I was growing up in tenn the only thing we had for bait was biscuits. worked great for us. I think some people use dried dog food. but we caught all our bait back then. and bread worked great for catching a lot of minnows.
> sherman


Dry dog food is what I use with a little bloodbait on a twig. Can fill a trap in just over a hour.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I just went down stairs to get the minnow trap, I could not find it any where!! So that shoots that idea down. I still might be able to catch a few with a rod & reel. Just can not figure out what I did with that trap!! I remember the last time I used it years ago, I put plastic at the top of the wire to keep them from picking the bait through the top. Have* too *much fishing stuff in my basement!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

beaver said:


> Believe it or not, a Hershey bar in a minnow trap does great.


 That Hershey bar will catch a big ol Daveo76!! Dry of course!!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Use a cast net.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

The new place is just fine for rod & reel no weeds or gullies to climb around. Just wondering how good thawed chubs work. That is all I have right now. Hope to barter for minnow trap by next spring then us it for I am sure I can loaded up at the New spot.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Use a cast net.


 My thoughts 'zactly


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

nlcatfish said:


> 9-23: I did go to check out the local creek for creek chubs. I t was hotter than I expected especially fighting all the weeds to get to the bank of the creek. Once I got my line in the water I did spot the chubs since the water was so clear. I started having problem right off the bat with my open face spinning reel, each cast make a bigger bird nest mess!
> 
> I did get 3 chubs 2 tiny, one about 4 inches for my efforts. They did bite very aggressively and were fun to catch. Since the reel was so messed up it really prevented me from casting to the spots as I wanted. I hope to locate a easier spot to try for the chubs in the future and use my closed face spinning rig the next time.
> 
> ...


change your line to 20# power pro,
put sviwel to the end,and tie leader 3' or 4' floracarbon line any pound test what you like,it work for me last 20 years.


----------

